# safety parts holder



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone use the safety small parts Holder?http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/accessorysafe.html?zoom_highlight=safety+clamp#safe_small_anchor

Sawdustsniffer


----------

